# How can i send photos in computer to a mobile?



## maarten (Oct 19, 2010)

I've some of my photos stored n mycomputer. I've to send it to my friend's mobile without connecting his mobile to my PC. I've internet connection too. Can i send these photos to his mobile if he is 3 to 4 KMS away from my place? How to send it?
His mobile is Sonyericson K 700 i


----------



## paulretlas (Apr 20, 2010)

Via email.


----------

